# calcium through water?



## Tia (Feb 28, 2011)

I've read that if your dart frog has calcium deficiency you can use a dropper of calcium/water solution to quickly get calcium to it. I'm wondering, since frogs absorb nutrients through their skin, does anyone ever regularly dose the water in the tank with calcium and/or vitamins to ensure enough calcium? And can a frog OD on calcium? I mean is it easy to OD them?

Or do you not have to worry about it as long as you thoroughly dust the fruit flies with both vitamins and calcium?

Thanks!


----------



## TheUnseenHand (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be worried about excess calcium and vitamins being deposited on the frogs skin after it exited the water, possibly drying them out. Also, if you put vitamins in the water you might get all kinds of unwanted bacterial growth in the water. Finally, you'd have to figure out how to dilute the vitamin and calcium mix so as not to OD. 

I think you're better off just keeping up with dusting the flies  (take this post with a grain of salt, though. I don't actually own any frogs myself, yet.)

Aaron


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The risk of it drying on thier skin is virtually nil as that would require thier skin to dry out...

the bacterial growth is a very valid concern and one of the main reasons why this isn't suggested as a routine method as water with calcium gluconate or a vitamin mix added to it tends to foul very very quickly when kept in an enclosure with a active microbial growth on all/most surfaces (the surfaces in the frog enclosures tend to be moist).


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

You may want to consider a product like Zoomed's Reptisafe as a way to add additional calcium and electrolytes to the misting water. I wouldn't recommend trying to mix your own calcium solutions at home because of the risks previously mentioned.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Repti-safe is just a regular water conditioner right? I see it has electrolytes. Is that unique for water conditioners? I have a huge bag of free samples here. I always figured that it was just a water conditioner packaged for reptiles as a marketing scheme and not really unique but let me know. Would be interested in seeing if I could make use of the product. I think it's been around for a long time. Right now I'm using a water conditioner for when I add tap water to my tadpole tea I keep in a jug with submersible filter for when I need fast tadpole water. The conditioner I use is bio-active. Not sure how much but better than nothing for helping to cycle a tadpole container. My roommate has an african cichlid tank and always has a bottle of cycle on hand that I've used. 

To the original poster, why do you need to give your animals calcium? Are you using good supplements? I've just started my frogs on Calcium plus (ICB) as I noticed one of my tincs having problems with their tongue not being as sticky. Figured it was just a vitamin A deficiency and Repashy calcium plus has Vitamin A in both forms, in a 10:1 ratio so that should solve that issue.

Right now I'm using Herptevite, Repcal, and Dendrocare On a 3-day schedule. Now with the repashy calcium plus, I'll probably only use the others a couple days a week and stick with the calcium plus as a staple. Anyone have this 4 vitamin rotation going? I'm trying to figure out a good rotation with the 4, but want to rely on the repashy a lot. I do like dendrocare and have always had very good results. I think the only problem is the Vit A and not sure if dendrocare was enough. Sorry to hijack the thread, just want to sort this issue out. Of course many people are still going old school with herptevite and repcal, some mixed both daily. I just didn't think herptevite had Vit A though I could be mistaken. 

D


----------

